# Acrylic Paint



## OverTheHill (Mar 27, 2011)

My wife has a selection of Acrylic paint by Americana and others which she say’s I ca use on my various structures. My questions is this. Can it be thinned enough to use in an airbrush?

Thanks
Overthehill


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

I lifted this from the interwebs:

For air brushing: Thin with 30 percent water or Brush 'n Blend Extender for ease in air-brushing.

Looks like it'll work fine.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

This is the first time I have seen those paints applied to an airbrush. Let's see some results when you get to it!!!!!: thumbsup:


----------



## OverTheHill (Mar 27, 2011)

There only one way to fine out if I can thin it enough to spray and that is to try it....

I have Acrylic thinner that I use for Polly Scale ... i would think that it would work with this also ... could be wrong....

Overthehill


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I do it all the time, but there is one step that everyone leaves out, acrylics do not bond to plastic, but primers do.
I use a simple Exterior water based primer sealer, works on all surfaces, to seal and bond. you can get it a Home Depot or Lowes, a pint for about $10 and that will last you for years.
Acrylics are normally denser and harder to thin and spray, but add a 30% or less water and a little bit of denatured alcohol and it sprays like a charm. It's cheap and comes in a ton of colors, I have 200+ bottles of it, look in craft stores they always have a bin of it on sale!
I also get oops color samples from H.D. they are Flat and if you can't find oops they are still cheap!


----------



## OverTheHill (Mar 27, 2011)

I found out the hard way that when you use Acyrlic you need to prime.

Overthehill


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Sorry was I not quick enough? 
At least with the acrylic paint it's water clean up!


----------

